# Help me pick one, newbie



## mnm2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

This will be my first road bike; a bit heavy guy.. 5.11 n 240lbs..

i have tried every one of the ones listed here and all seem to be good..

Local LBS - 2014 Gaint Defy 1 AL Frame - Shimano 105 - 1300$

Online Focus Cayo Evo Bikes with 40+ % off..
Focus Cayo Evo 3.0 with SRAM Force Componentry
Focus Cayo Evo 2.0 with Shimano Ultegra Di2 (10 Speed)

The online shop seems to be giving me better support via email n phone than some of my local LBS.
And also Iam not sure if the Di2 Upgrade is worth the $400 Upgrade.

I pretty much looked at all of the relaxed Geometries from the entry level to upto $3K..


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

If it were me... I'd opt for the FOCUS Cayo 3.0 w/ SRAM Force. $2k at Jensonusa.com is a nice price and I've purchased my daughter's bike through them and was pleased w/ the whole process.
I prefer SRAM components over Shimano. I've run Shimano 105, Ultegra, SRAM Rival, Force, and Red on my bikes over the years and I've never had any issues w/ the Force Group.
Undoubtedly, you'll receive other preferences. Just ensure it fits...
Focus Cayo Evo 3.0 Force CP Bike 2013 > Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA

It is a better option than the Giant Defy 1 (especially if the LBS is not showing you any "love"). The Di2 is not anything I'd be after either... Personally, I'm not a fan of having to charge up my bike.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Herkwo said:


> The Di2 is not anything I'd be after either... Personally, I'm not a fan of having to charge up my bike.


Agreed. I have already been on two club rides this year where a rider had the battery die in the middle of the ride. You don't want to be in the smallest cog/largest chainring when this happens or you may be walking a lot of hills the rest of the way!! 

It took how many decades to perfect mechanical index shifters to where they are today? Nuff said!


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

a poor lbs is just as bad as online...so pick your poison.


----------



## mnm2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

Herkwo said:


> If it were me... I'd opt for the FOCUS Cayo 3.0 w/ SRAM Force. $2k at Jensonusa.com is a nice price and I've purchased my daughter's bike through them and was pleased w/ the whole process.
> I prefer SRAM components over Shimano. I've run Shimano 105, Ultegra, SRAM Rival, Force, and Red on my bikes over the years and I've never had any issues w/ the Force Group.
> Undoubtedly, you'll receive other preferences. Just ensure it fits...
> Focus Cayo Evo 3.0 Force CP Bike 2013 > Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA
> ...


Thanks - Cayo is where my liking is right now, but given my weight should Carbon be a deterrent?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you're not sure if a drivetrain upgrade in this price bracket is worth the money, it isn't. The least expensive drivetrain you listed is already excellent.

Some bike frames list a minimum weight. If they don't, don't worry about it. Or email customer support if you're really worried. However, you may have more trouble with wheels than a lighter rider, especially if you ride like you mean it.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

A carbon frameset should not be a deterrent and will _likely_ be a nicer ride than the Defy's aluminum frame. The wheelset would be more of a concern for your weight and there is not a lot of info on the Fulcrum WH-CPX 1700 which comes on this bike since it is only offered on the bike build. They are comparable to the Fulcrum Racing Quattro Clincher Wheelset which have a max recommended weight limit of 240 lbs so... 
FULCRUM Wheels - F.A.Q.: WHEELS
They should work for you. Couple them w/ a nice pair of 25mm tires and you'll have a nice smooth ride.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

I also question the wheelset strength for a big guy.

Kind of a peeve of mine. Spend good $$ for a nice bike then have to spend more on a appropriate strength wheelset. Not all bike riders are scrawny. Would be nice if they offered different wheelsets for us Clydesdale. Not talking a slew of options here either


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I wish they'd just ship bikes with a proper training wheel. It's not like they ever come with something that people who are trying to buy speed will choose.

I have to admit that the 24-spoke wheels that shipped on my mountain bike are doing a good job making me eat crow, though. Closing in on 1000 miles, and while I've had a little trouble with my front wheel going out of true, I've figured out it was mostly the tire. 

Point being, don't do anything you don't have to at time of purchase. You may not have any trouble with the stock wheels either.


----------



## mnm2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Point being, don't do anything you don't have to at time of purchase. You may not have any trouble with the stock wheels either.


Yes, donot plan to swap anything out.. But good to know the limitations that i was not otherwise aware of.


----------

